# Confused about warning on yarn in California: proposition 65



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I found this warning when looking at Red heart yarn on a Walmart site. Has it been mentioned here before? Is it on all of their yarn or only a certain type? Is it on other brands too? Has it always been a problem (expanple, because of chemical they use now)? I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am confused and concerned and I hope someone here has answers. Is this something we need to be concerned about? This is troubling!


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

what is the warning?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the warning? What is proposition 65? Not sure what it is you are trying to tell us.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

California has stricter environmental laws than most other states. If you have a question, Google is your friend. :sm01:

https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/general-info/proposition-65-plain-language


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ChasingRainbows said:


> California has stricter environmental laws than most other states. If you have a question, Google is your friend. :sm01:
> 
> https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/general-info/proposition-65-plain-language


But most people explain what they mean when they post. (I don't mean this as a reprimand, just saying there's a reason everyone's asking what the original post means.)


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

It would be good to know just chemicals are being used to dye our yarns with and if they are safe for long term use.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you post a link to the site you found the warning on? And please do just tell us walmart online, it's a huge site, just copy the link from the top of the page where you found this. 

I seriously doubt all yarn is a hazard, which yarn were they giving the warning about?


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

I googled red heart and proposition 65 warning 
This is what is on wal mart . .


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

jvallas said:


> But most people explain what they mean when they post. (I don't mean this as a reprimand, just saying there's a reason everyone's asking what the original post means.)


I didn't want to post it because I hoped some would say it is only dangerous to mice who eat too much ot it! Sorry ! It says: Proposition 65 Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and/or birth defects or other reproductive harm.

I was looking at Red Heart Super Saver Lovey yarn. I took the warning personally.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I read the site mentioned above and it was confusing, there was a link to a site that said Proppstion 65 Explained in a way you can understand. It was just as confusing.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Probably only a concern if you ate exposed to very large quantities. I assume making an afghan or sweater wont kill you, even if you make one a day.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

The real problem with many of these warnings as they don't consider the dose. Something that can harm you with a one in a million or three million chances gets the same warning as something with an extreme danger, like swallowing a known poison.
After all, someone can die from too much water, but you'd have to drink a lot.
You can take a drink of alcohol and have no effect but if you chugged a full bottle or had a contest on how much you can drink at one time, you can die. 
Dosage counts on a lot of things. Sometimes they feed a mouse something that a human would have to effectively take 800 times to get a similar effect.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

From what I found Red Heart is one of many things CA's version of EPA has determined contains chemicals which have been found to cause cancer, in some people under some conditions.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

louisevl said:


> The real problem with many of these warnings as they don't consider the dose. Something that can harm you with a one in a million or three million chances gets the same warning as something with an extreme danger, like swallowing a known poison.
> After all, someone can die from too much water, but you'd have to drink a lot.
> You can take a drink of alcohol and have no effect but if you chugged a full bottle or had a contest on how much you can drink at one time, you can die.
> Dosage counts on a lot of things. Sometimes they feed a mouse something that a human would have to effectively take 800 times to get a similar effect.


I agree completely.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

The way the warnings are posted makes it seem as though once you cross out of CA you're no longer in danger.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Proposition 65 in California requires that the warning be listed on the label if the product is to be sold in California. A very long list of the identified chemicals is on the Proposition 65 website. They might be dangerous to humans or laboratory animals. Here is a quote from the website: 
"Chemicals are added to the list if they are identified by IARC as causing cancer in humans or laboratory animals. Proposition 65 says the list “at a minimum” shall consist of chemicals recognized as carcinogens in the California Labor Code, which in turn recognizes carcinogens identified by IARC." 
A person must check the California Labor Code and/or the IARC to see which carcinogens have what kind of effect on humans or on laboratory animals.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

louisevl said:


> The real problem with many of these warnings as they don't consider the dose. Something that can harm you with a one in a million or three million chances gets the same warning as something with an extreme danger, like swallowing a known poison.
> After all, someone can die from too much water, but you'd have to drink a lot.
> You can take a drink of alcohol and have no effect but if you chugged a full bottle or had a contest on how much you can drink at one time, you can die.
> Dosage counts on a lot of things. Sometimes they feed a mouse something that a human would have to effectively take 800 times to get a similar effect.


Ah! Thanks for being the voice of reason! ☺☺☺


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

oannejay said:


> I found this warning when looking at Red heart yarn on a Walmart site. Has it been mentioned here before? Is it on all of their yarn or only a certain type? Is it on other brands too? Has it always been a problem (expanple, because of chemical they use now)? I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am confused and concerned and I hope someone here has answers. Is this something we need to be concerned about? This is troubling!


I went to walmart and found no warning about the yarn you mentioned. Could you possible send a link?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

oannejay said:


> I didn't want to post it because I hoped some would say it is only dangerous to mice who eat too much ot it! Sorry ! It says: Proposition 65 Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and/or birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> I was looking at Red Heart Super Saver Lovey yarn. I took the warning personally.


Seriously, no need to be sorry. I just had no idea what your post was talking about. Ha! :sm01:


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've seen the same "warning" attached to the common mail box stand where I live. To be honest, it's become like car alarms: An annoyance for a second, then easily ignored.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> The way the warnings are posted makes it seem as though once you cross out of CA you're no longer in danger.


That's funny!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

jvallas said:


> But most people explain what they mean when they post. (I don't mean this as a reprimand, just saying there's a reason everyone's asking what the original post means.)


I put in the link so everyone could read it if they choose. I don't live in California, but I have heard of Prop 65. When I want to find more information on a topic, I do my own internet search instead of expecting others to explain things to me. But, that's just my style - I'd rather get the information when I have the question, rather than waiting for others to do the research and tell me what I wanted to know. It's a lot quicker, IMHO.

:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

oannejay said:


> I found this warning when looking at Red heart yarn on a Walmart site. Has it been mentioned here before? Is it on all of their yarn or only a certain type? Is it on other brands too? Has it always been a problem (expanple, because of chemical they use now)? I don't want to alarm anyone, but I am confused and concerned and I hope someone here has answers. Is this something we need to be concerned about? This is troubling!


If it was dangerous in the quantities contained in the yarn, it probably would be off the market.

If you want to live your life in a state of panic over every possible risk in our environment, you can. I am not trying to be harsh, but I'm just being honest.

I quit watching Dr. Oz quite some time ago, because on almost every show he had a guest who warned about some nutrient deficiency, food additive, or something else. Of course, the guest would then tell the audience that if they take a certain supplement, or if they were to eat/don't eat, a certain food, then their health would benefit and maybe even add years to their lives. If I took every recommended supplement, ate what they said I should eat, and whatever else, I'd be doing nothing else. And I'd be doing it while living in my car, because that stuff is very expensive.

The most dangerous things we can do to ourselves are smoking, overdrinking, using harmful drugs, and overeating. It costs nothing to stop those things, and it actually saves money.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Went to super saver lovey yarn on walmart. Click on read more and get warning

Went to plain super saver yarn on walmart. Clicked on read more and got no warning. So, probably something used to make the yarn soft requires the warning sign. Wonder if this is so on other "soft" yarns. If anyone is concerned about this, check it out before purchasing.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ChasingRainbows said:


> I put in the link so everyone could read it if they choose. I don't live in California, but I have heard of Prop 65. When I want to find more information on a topic, I do my own internet search instead of expecting others to explain things to me. But, that's just my style - I'd rather get the information when I have the question, rather than waiting for others to do the research and tell me what I wanted to know. It's a lot quicker, IMHO.
> 
> :sm01: :sm01:


I'm just overly sensitive - "Google is your friend" sometimes sounds condescending to me. Most of us are well aware of Google. I spend endless time looking stuff up for other people here & can't remember ever expecting someone else to do a lookup for me.

I simply don't feel like going off site just to understand what a post is talking about.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

There have been posts where people were trying to order yarn online but when they put in their delivery address, the order was refused as "unable to deliver" or something similar... and it was because of this.
I understand that the intent is consumer protection, but sometimes it does seem like overkill. If you pay attention there are warnings on lots of products that say it doesn't meet CA standards... it happens a lot.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Butterfly53 said:


> I've seen the same "warning" attached to the common mail box stand where I live. To be honest, it's become like car alarms: An annoyance for a second, then easily ignored.


Or like Chicken Little! I'm over California trying to control every little thing that goes on in our lives. If I wanted government to have that much control over me I wouldn't live in a free country. It's just another case of the powers that be thinking they are smarter than the rest of us and they have to save us from ourselves. What a joke!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe that with my normal yarn usage . . . that is, knitting with it, not eating it . . . I am perfectly safe using all Red Heart Yarns. That company is abiding by the laws of California as is required, and I will continue to use the yarn as I have for the past 77 years.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

oannejay said:


> I didn't want to post it because I hoped some would say it is only dangerous to mice who eat too much ot it! Sorry ! It says: Proposition 65 Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and/or birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> I was looking at Red Heart Super Saver Lovey yarn. I took the warning personally.


Just about everything is labeled that it causes cancer in California. If I never bought or used anything that causes cancer in Californians I'd either starve or be very wealthy.



jvallas said:


> I'm just overly sensitive - "Google is your friend" sometimes sounds condescending to me. Most of us are well aware of Google. I spend endless time looking stuff up for other people here & can't remember ever expecting someone else to do a lookup for me.
> 
> I simply don't feel like going off site just to understand what a post is talking about.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> If it was dangerous in the quantities contained in the yarn, it probably would be off the market.
> 
> If you want to live your life in a state of panic over every possible risk in our environment, you can. I am not trying to be harsh, but I'm just being honest.
> 
> ...


I stopped watching Dr Oz for the same reason. There's no way most of us can do ALL he and his guests recommend.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

oannejay said:


> I didn't want to post it because I hoped some would say it is only dangerous to mice who eat too much ot it! Sorry ! It says: Proposition 65 Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and/or birth defects or other reproductive harm.


 But of course they don't say which chemicals those are so we can decide for ourselves whether it's worth worrying about. :sm16:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Raybo said:


> But of course they don't say which chemicals those are so we can decide for ourselves whether it's worth worrying about. :sm16:


Does worry ever help?


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought fabric in Arizona for a newborn's blanket, and the selvage had a warning, "Not to be used for sleepwear" of all things. All I can say is Buyer Beware. I do believe chemicals used in industry don't care about longtime exposure to animals or humans.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I read this somewhere: Wash the garment/afghan, etc. when it's made and it's okay then. Since it's a positive good idea anyway, wash your hands whenever you're finished knitting/crocheting. It sounded good to me...


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Rita Rug said:


> I bought fabric in Arizona for a newborn's blanket, and the selvage had a warning, "Not to be used for sleepwear" of all things. All I can say is Buyer Beware. I do believe chemicals used in industry don't care about longtime exposure to animals or humans.


It wasn't to be used for sleepwear because it had not been chemically treated to be fire resistant.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It wasn't to be used for sleepwear because it had not been chemically treated to be fire resistant.


Well thanks, beach girl, the fabric was so cute, white flannel with footprints, that I made it anyway!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the specifics, I wouldn't think just knitting with the yarn, wearing it or using it for a throw is going to give you enough exposure to do any harm. If it was me and I linked the yarn, I'd probably get it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

One thing you have to understand is that although something says "this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer," sometimes they are mistaken.

An example is something that I use to build bone density, which is natural progesterone cream.

The problem is that some, possibly all, birth control pills contain synthetic progesterone, and that _does_ tend to promote cancer. As I understand it, and I don't live in California, progesterone is banned in CA. You are not allowed to buy or sell it.

Where they messed up is that _natural_ progesterone doesn't have cancer-causing properties. In fact, the natural version tends to fight against cancer. But it's been banned because it's "known to the state of California to cause cancer." In this case, they're throwing out the baby with the bathwater. They "know" something that's not entirely true, and they're not making a distinction between something that's beneficial that's being lumped in with something that's harmful, and they're banning it all. I applaud California's effort to make everything safe for everyone, but they should really be more intelligent about it.

You need to find out what is in the yarn that makes it banned, get some information about whatever it is, and make an intelligent decision. Exactly which of the Red Heart yarns had this notice one it?


----------



## Thea17did (Mar 23, 2017)

Conchalea said:


> The way the warnings are posted makes it seem as though once you cross out of CA you're no longer in danger.


I frequently find that to be the case with California law. Odd little state. :sm16:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

just another link:
https://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancer-causes/general-info/cancer-warning-labels-based-on-californias-proposition-65.html


----------



## gldrtvmom (May 10, 2017)

Prop 65 is only CA and the warnings appear on several innocuous items in CA. CA is very strict and has separate labeling from the other 49 states (I'm familiar with pharmaceutical labeling). Dose is important (thanks for that point above). But, I was listening to a podcast (Knitting and Your Brain) and was shocked the textile industry (fiber arts) is the 2nd polluter, just behind our "beloved" oil here in the US. I have to be more careful choosing my yarn in the future.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Thea17did said:


> I frequently find that to be the case with California law. Odd little state. :sm16:


So I use things with impunity since I live in Texas! I have enough knowledge about dosages that can be harmful plus I use things intelligently rather than rolling around naked in possibly dangerous substances. As mentioned earlier, the dosage amount is what matters.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> The way the warnings are posted makes it seem as though once you cross out of CA you're no longer in danger.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Everything we eat or take In any form is cancerous... I've come across a few but can't remember when or how maybe clothing only thing I can think of.. So my suggestion don't eat an wash it before you use it....


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

louisevl said:


> The real problem with many of these warnings as they don't consider the dose. Something that can harm you with a one in a million or three million chances gets the same warning as something with an extreme danger, like swallowing a known poison.
> After all, someone can die from too much water, but you'd have to drink a lot.
> You can take a drink of alcohol and have no effect but if you chugged a full bottle or had a contest on how much you can drink at one time, you can die.
> Dosage counts on a lot of things. Sometimes they feed a mouse something that a human would have to effectively take 800 times to get a similar effect.


Very well put. I agree. California (no offense meant) does, on occasion, go a bit overboard.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Actually it means that California is the only state that regulates such chemicals. I don't use Red Heart yarn but I imagine that some of mine may be just as toxic. Out sight out of mind.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I think it is a little scary to think of yarn containing chemicals known to cause cancer. I don't usually by Red Heart yarn, though.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

One more reason to not live in California. Too much of anything isn't healthy....sunlight is a perfect example.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> The way the warnings are posted makes it seem as though once you cross out of CA you're no longer in danger.


That could apply to many different situations. :sm17:


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

True in more ways than one.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I think it is a general warning like most of the warnings on pills. When you see adverts from the States regarding certain pills, they give so many warnings of what could happen you think the cure could kill faster than the disease. Laws in the States just say they have to put all possibilities in their ads (at least I believe that is the reason they do it), even if it is only one or two people that it happened to. When compared to ads in Canada, they don't say all that. They have to say in California that the yarn contains these chemicals but it doesn't mean that the yarn is unsafe, just that the chemical has been linked. I wouldn't worry about it. Red Heart Super Saver is a favourite yarn for many of us and we are still OK.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Many thanks for all of your posts. 
I had no idea !!!!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It wasn't to be used for sleepwear because it had not been chemically treated to be fire resistant.


Must wonder if we have to look into the chemical used for fire retardation.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh, good grief! Here we go again!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if the reason California has stricter regulations and labeling is that they have not found a way to label their air! My husband and his family moved to TN from L.A., mainly due to the medical problems the air had caused his parents.
I realize that it's a large, beautiful state and all the regulations have made improvements to the air quality in L.A. but every time we went out there they still had warnings almost every day


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

As a child, I lived in So. Cal. for a few years, and I'm old enough to remember clear air, orange groves, and being able to see Catalina Island from Long Beach (not "on a clear day", which doesn't exist anymore). I remember the beginning of bad smog in the early fifties. How/why the state of California should concern itself with a few chemicals after all the things that are "unsafe" in that state is beyond me--how many, and what kind of chemicals are in their polluted air? Who, if anyone, keeps track of the radiation count in the Atlantic, the seafood that (tries) to live in it, the people who bathe in it? California may make as many laws as they wish, to keep their people safe, but just living in the state, itself, especially the southern half, is certainly hazardous. I would not worry myself about any prop. 65 warnings--there are a lot more things in life to worry about than what chemicals might be in your yarn.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> If it was dangerous in the quantities contained in the yarn, it probably would be off the market.
> 
> If you want to live your life in a state of panic over every possible risk in our environment, you can. I am not trying to be harsh, but I'm just being honest.
> 
> ...


I quit watching Dr. Oz And the "The doctors" for the same reasons a long time ago.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

The warnings are on all lamps, lights and Christmas tree lights and people haven't stopped using them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think death by yarn is a great way to go. I will add that to my wish list.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

"death by yarn"--ohdear,ohdear,ohdear---wish I'd said it first!!!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep. And she who dies with the most wins!


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

waya said:


> I googled red heart and proposition 65 warning
> This is what is on wal mart . .


Where on Walmart?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Could you share the warning or is this a guessing game.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What is on Walmart?


waya said:


> I googled red heart and proposition 65 warning
> This is what is on wal mart . .


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It wasn't to be used for sleepwear because it had not been chemically treated to be fire resistant.


Correct...and that is one warning we should all take seriously unlike all the California Prop 65 warnings.

Speaking of Dr. Oz and the many like him, I frequently mention that if all the things that will kill you were true I wouldn't have made it to age 80, but would've been dead long ago!! Coffee, bacon, bacon grease, etc, etc...were killers at one time. I still drink coffee, and I ain't dead.


----------



## cathrdr (Feb 25, 2017)

Every grocery store in CA has a prop 65 warning on their front window as you go into the store! As if the food store itself might be hazardous to your health. It is, but not because of cancer. There are a number of dyes which contain dangerous components. If memory serves, (and it's been a long time since my high school chemistry class). The so-called aniline dyes, which are responsible for many of the bright colors, and the coal-tar dyes (yes, like in cigarettes) may have dangerous properties. However, once the dyeing process is complete, the dangerous stuff is washed away. It's possible a Teeny tiny amount might linger on the finished products, hence the warning. Unless you are eating the yarn, or drinking the rinse water, I can't imagine how you could get a dangerous dose of this residue. But everyone who does business in CA posts the generic warning -- no specifics, because a lot of those chemicals and processes are "trade secrets". That's why they are removed prior to sale. Because if they accidentally overlook something that somebody sometime might consider harmful, there are fines and penalties. And nobody needs the bad publicity that would arise from an investigation. Consequently, in an excess of caution, most of the prop 65 warning labels you see are meaningless. -- good politics, bad science.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes a little more info would have been helpful. At this time in the morning I am not ready for guessing games or doing research.


jvallas said:


> I'm just overly sensitive - "Google is your friend" sometimes sounds condescending to me. Most of us are well aware of Google. I spend endless time looking stuff up for other people here & can't remember ever expecting someone else to do a lookup for me.
> 
> I simply don't feel like going off site just to understand what a post is talking about.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

As to the warnings on fabric about not using for children's sleepwear, I have seen the same carcinogen warning on fabric that IS meant for the sleepwear. Not all, just some bolts. I have also seen programs that show the fire retardant is drastically reduced after about 10 washings, which is not that much.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

BTW, all clothing has been 'treated' in some way. So ban all of it! Uh, too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter. . . so cover me.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

The yarn contains a chemical found to cause a health problem. Could be anything in the way the yarn is made to the dye process. Call the company and ask what the chemical is. They will probably tell you it's nothing but it has to be something or it wouldn't be labeled. This doesn't mean you can't use it. Sometimes I laugh about the warning because you can buy the same item in another state so does that mean that state doesn't care about its people?? I have never noticed the prop warning on yarn here so all that Red Heart I used is out there and being worn. Everyone is still here and not sick.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> Went to super saver lovey yarn on walmart. Click on read more and get warning
> 
> Went to plain super saver yarn on walmart. Clicked on read more and got no warning. So, probably something used to make the yarn soft requires the warning sign. Wonder if this is so on other "soft" yarns. If anyone is concerned about this, check it out before purchasing.


Don't eat this yarn! Warning labels are important, but one has to use common sense. I can't imagine that the crafter is in any danger - now maybe the workers at the plant.....

The most dangerous exposures are usually in food or drink. Hence the movement to eat clean, and organic growing and harvesting. As I read the prop 85 which was enacted in 1986 - it mostly seemed to be concerned with industrial runoff into water supply. Producers have to label if the chemical in used in making the yarn, but it's probably the safe use for workers and not discharging it into the water that is the issue, not the end user of yarn.

There is an enormous field of chemical and plastics, that were accepted into use beginning in the 1970s that were never tested in any way for safe use - just accepted as GRAS [ generally recognized as safe]. Now many of these chemicals are being studied as possibly being involved in cancer and growth and developmental cases.

Looking back from the known cases to past exposures is not the best way to prove anything. It's just the first type of data that exists. I am involved in the Nurses Study out of Harvard -and most of the data is about diet, exercise, medication usage. These studies take a group and follow them forward looking for associations of factors to disease. It will take a long time to sort out all these chemicals and know for sure. So you have to do your own research to check these things out - asking about it here is a good start. There are a lot of risks out there - be informed, learn about the science of things, and then do the best you can. That's all anybody can do.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Can you post a link to the site you found the warning on? And please do just tell us walmart online, it's a huge site, just copy the link from the top of the page where you found this.
> 
> I seriously doubt all yarn is a hazard, which yarn were they giving the warning about?


My Mac doesn't show links at the top of the page like PC's do, just FYI, so I now limit what I post. Other than that, I'm happy with my computer.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> My Mac doesn't show links at the top of the page like PC's do, just FYI, so I now limit what I post. Other than that, I'm happy with my computer.


I have a Mac, and it shows the link at the top of the page. Showing, or not showing the link has nothing to do with it being a Mac, and is more likely your browser that does this. I know Safari shows it, unless you have a brand new version that just came out and I haven't seen yet.

You might want to try Chrome. I used Chrome on a laptop, and then got my new Mac, and tried to go back to Safari, and I hate it. But your Mac should be able to run Chrome, and it's free. Just download and install.

With Chrome, you can have lots of tabs open and switch back and forth between them. When you log in somewhere, it will ask if you want it to remember your passwords. Say yes. Then it will fill in your passwords when you go to a site. It also supports autofil, which means that if you go to a site and want to fill in your info, all you have to do is fill in the first letter of the first (or any) blank, and it will give you what should be filled in if the web page supports autofil, and most of them do. Click on that, and it will fill in the whole form. It has SO many features that will make your life easier! There are also a ton of plug-ins that will do so much.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

It's probably referring to the dye used. If you aren't in California, it's considered "safe", which seems ridiculous to me. Go ahead and use it! California is known to be "over the top" on a lot of things, and this is just one of them.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

You will find that warning on almost everything you buy in California, sometimes on the oddest item. It's required even with the teeniest bit of a bunch of different chemicals, which means almost everything.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think death by yarn is a great way to go. I will add that to my wish list.


Funny. 
:sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I have a Mac, and it shows the link at the top of the page. Showing, or not showing the link has nothing to do with it being a Mac, and is more likely your browser that does this. I know Safari shows it, unless you have a brand new version that just came out and I haven't seen yet.
> 
> You might want to try Chrome. I used Chrome on a laptop, and then got my new Mac, and tried to go back to Safari, and I hate it. But your Mac should be able to run Chrome, and it's free. Just download and install.
> 
> With Chrome, you can have lots of tabs open and switch back and forth between them. When you log in somewhere, it will ask if you want it to remember your passwords. Say yes. Then it will fill in your passwords when you go to a site. It also supports autofil, which means that if you go to a site and want to fill in your info, all you have to do is fill in the first letter of the first (or any) blank, and it will give you what should be filled in if the web page supports autofil, and most of them do. Click on that, and it will fill in the whole form. It has SO many features that will make your life easier! There are also a ton of plug-ins that will do so much.


Thank you for the information; the ability to post links used to be one of my favorite things to do. I'll check it out.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

When I was little the cancer scare of plastic dishes and red lipstick was prevelant. My Dad, having 4 daughters thought he would look into the lipstick facet. The reply he got from the chemical department( letters back then) put it all into perspective, " if your daughter used more in a day than can paint a big barn door , they should stop wearing it. As it was none of us ever picked red to wear!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

oannejay said:


> I didn't want to post it because I hoped some would say it is only dangerous to mice who eat too much ot it! Sorry ! It says: Proposition 65 Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and/or birth defects or other reproductive harm.
> 
> I was looking at Red Heart Super Saver Lovey yarn. I took the warning personally.


I expect if Red Heart yarn is dangerous "really" it would have been taken off the shelves years ago. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Everything in CA has that warning. All stores have to have it posted.


----------



## Carroljm (Jan 22, 2017)

Well at 74 yrs of age and with a body already full of more diagnoses than I like to think about, and knowing I could get cancer from all the sun which has touched my body too...I'm not going to worry about dyes in my yarn. I'm just grateful God is still giving life and that I can crochet to not think about my chronic pain. Crocheting is a real lifesaver to my peace of mind. Multi-tasking keeps me sane.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Tanks for putting things in perspective, Beachgirl1000 - Right now I am upset over the Commonwealth (we are not a state) of Pennsylvania's laws re: baked goods for sale. It has totally eliminated home-baked goods for our Grange Market. plus bake sales for schools, churches, charities, everybody. All they need to do is require us to label them "baked in home kitchen" and let us decide for ourselves. The Gov't thinks we cannot think for ourselves. Oh, they did say they would look the other way for the 4H 8-year-old who sells lemonade. More on this later. . . . .


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

oannejay- Thank you for the heads up on this issue. I've seen children put mittens or parts of sweaters in their mouths so chemicals could be a concern that way, too, not just from being against the skin. There are all kinds of things that are sold and are not safe. For example, the fidget spinners from China have lead and mercury. Also, most tape measures have a lead warning on the package. One can buy lead-free tape measures on Amazon. Anyway, thank you for letting us know about the yarn. It was sweet of you to be looking out for our welfare.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Rita Rug said:


> I bought fabric in Arizona for a newborn's blanket, and the selvage had a warning, "Not to be used for sleepwear" of all things. All I can say is Buyer Beware. I do believe chemicals used in industry don't care about longtime exposure to animals or humans.


The first thing I thought of reading your post was that the fabric was probably not flame retardant. Sorry if someone already posted this. I am only on page 3 
:sm09:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

nankat said:


> The first thing I thought of reading your post was that the fabric was probably not flame retardant. Sorry if someone already posted this. I am only on page 3
> :sm09:


Or, it's possible that it _IS_ flame retardant! Some of the chemicals that provide that protection are (if I remember correctly) carcinogens, or otherwise dangerous to health.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

California is much more stringent about chemical hazards than other states. it is possible that there is a chemical that might be dangerous if one is repeatedly exposed to it - if you wore the item every day, for instance. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

I think such warnings are also put on things made of pottery. Probably because some pottery glazes and yarn dyes contain heavy metals. Few people eat yarn, but some glazes might leach any heavy metals into food if acids or alkalines are used in the food in the containers. One large jewelry supply company will not ship some items to California addresses if the items contain certain chemicals or metals.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks for posting the specifics, I wouldn't think just knitting with the yarn, wearing it or using it for a throw is going to give you enough exposure to do any harm. If it was me and I linked the yarn, I'd probably get it.


 Too true. Think about it-if our short exposure is going to cause cancer, then all the ppl who work in the processing plants must die and need constant replacing. That alone could solve the unemployment situation.....


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Tanks for putting things in perspective, Beachgirl1000 - Right now I am upset over the Commonwealth (we are not a state) of Pennsylvania's laws re: baked goods for sale. It has totally eliminated home-baked goods for our Grange Market. plus bake sales for schools, churches, charities, everybody. All they need to do is require us to label them "baked in home kitchen" and let us decide for ourselves. The Gov't thinks we cannot think for ourselves. Oh, they did say they would look the other way for the 4H 8-year-old who sells lemonade. More on this later. . . . .


yeah our 4h clubs used to bake cookies to give out for "sr citizen day" at our fair. No more. we can donate store bought.What a shame cause they kids really enjoyed showing off their baking skills. god forbid anyone think for themselves


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The agriculture in California has put chemicals in the ground for years, I have not researched whether they have made any changes other than DDT, which is banned in large amounts nation wide. Organic is grown across the road from those that use chemical fertilizers etc., the wind carries and so organic is not always totally organic. And organic often shows up in plastic bags so there goes the pure idea. Even paper containers give off chemical fumes so I do not pay more for so called organic. But I do support our local produce producers because they are small venders and I know where they live and how they grow things.
Cows eat grass along the roadside that contains high levels of carcinogens from exhaust fumes, not so bad since fuel lead levels have changed, but still are ingesting chemical leftovers. The hay is put up and winter fed. I think we will never be free of chemicals in the soil, food, air etc., we just need to be vigilant about amounts and getting lots of fresh air and clean water and eating lots of anti-oxidant foods.
I wonder if laundered items of yarn hold any danger, I suspect all the bad will have leeched out in the washing process, the dyes sure do at times.
The only reaction I get from my yarn is a sneeze once in awhile from mohair etc. the little fibers get to me but I could wear a mask if I thought it was a big problem.
California will have to stop importing clothing from countries that do not such ridged standards if they want to be chemical free. And leather shoes and purses etc. I see a huge dilemma about to arise.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

<Sigh> I'm resigned to everything in the world being poisonous or disgusting. I have to take the doctors on the web with a grain of salt. If you avoid everything you'll die of starvation or boredom. I hear that raw salmon can cause tapeworms, lipstick and red food coloring has bugs in it, acrylic is in every thing (that's probably what they're hanging the yarn warning on). Do you remember Wonder bread? We all ate it so we could grow 8 ways, then we found out it had formaldehyde in it which kept corpses well preserved long after death. California prides itself on its progressiveness; leading the nation in its protective laws and conservation. I think things can get carried too far. The state that is most environmentally conscious has the worst smog problem that anyone else in the U.S. how did that happen?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> <Sigh> I'm resigned to everything in the world being poisonous or disgusting. I have to take the doctors on the web with a grain of salt. If you avoid everything you'll die of starvation or boredom. I hear that raw salmon can cause tapeworms, lipstick and red food coloring has bugs in it, acrylic is in every thing (that's probably what they're hanging the yarn warning on). Do you remember Wonder bread? We all ate it so we could grow 8 ways, then we found out it had formaldehyde in it which kept corpses well preserved long after death. California prides itself on its progressiveness; leading the nation in its protective laws and conservation. I think things can get carried too far. The state that is most environmentally conscious has the worst smog problem that anyone else in the U.S. how did that happen?


I love this post. I am devastated about Wonder Bread. That was our daily bread. Ewwwwww! I would take the doctors who now become businesses with less than a grain of thought.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Just take your yarn to San Francisco and it will be in a sanctuary city.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Just take your yarn to San Francisco and it will be in a sanctuary city.


This is funny, thank you!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen that warning on painted canvases at Hobby Lobby and on carved wooden items in import stores. I may be sticking my head in the sand, but it is virtually impossible to avoid every known carcinogen in existence. So I'll stick to "moderation in all things" and not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

The main cause of death is.....



Birth!


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is the information if anyone wishes to contact the Red Heart Yarn manufacturer:
To contact Red Heart online, http://www.redheart.com/ContactUs#down or call (800) 648-1479, Monday through Friday, 8:30 am to 4:30 pm Eastern Standard Time.

We may require additional information or samples in order to provide you with the best possible answer to your inquiry, so please provide your email, mailing address and a daytime phone number. Our response may come to you by email or U.S. Postal Service. We will not sell or share your contact information.

You may also write to consumer services at:
Coats & Clark Consumer Services 
P.O. Box 12229 Greenville, SC 29612-0229 
(800) 648-1479

Manufacturer/Industrial
Contact: Coats American Customer Service
3430 Toringdon Way Suite 301
Charlotte, NC 28277
(800) 242-8095

http://www.redheart.com/ContactUs form page


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

No one has ever passed away from good health!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

louisevl said:


> The real problem with many of these warnings as they don't consider the dose. Something that can harm you with a one in a million or three million chances gets the same warning as something with an extreme danger, like swallowing a known poison.
> After all, someone can die from too much water, but you'd have to drink a lot.
> You can take a drink of alcohol and have no effect but if you chugged a full bottle or had a contest on how much you can drink at one time, you can die.
> Dosage counts on a lot of things. Sometimes they feed a mouse something that a human would have to effectively take 800 times to get a similar effect.


Thank goodness for common sense...thank you Louise


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

We need to use common sense and logic to base our actions. I will use Red Heart Yarn; never eat it, and wash my hands and projects before wearing it and giving it to others. I am wiser about Propostion 65, and thank you all for you input. I posted this because I wanted everyone to know about the products we love to use.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Zweigx, thank you for this information. I am sure it will be good to learn about this from the source of our concern.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> No one has ever passed away from good health!


As Ol' Hank once said "You never get out of this world alive."


----------



## debs818 (Apr 27, 2017)

You mean no longer in danger of falling into the ocean or of cancer? While knitting you may not be paying attention and you may miss your turn off and fall into a big crack in the earth where the Prop 65 resides.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

debs818 said:


> You mean no longer in danger of falling into the ocean or of cancer? While knitting you may not be paying attention and you may miss your turn off and fall into a big crack in the earth where the Prop 65 resides.


My mother was full of cancer when she died. Her cause of death was listed as heart attack.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

crochetknit Deb said:


> My mother was full of cancer when she died. Her cause of death was listed as heart attack.


I think that cancer does not kill directly but leads to some sort of lethal failure. My mom had lymphoma and the first cause of death was pneumonia.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

SQM said:


> I think that cancer does not kill directly but leads to some sort of lethal failure. My mom had lymphoma and the first cause of death was pneumonia.


And so statistics about cancer are not totally correct unless the original diagnosis was made available. Statistics come from the treatment centers. But I wonder how much input is made after a secondary diagnosis takes our loved ones.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I live in Ca and everywhere we go that warning is posted. I think Ca is a little over the top with all their warnings.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I live in Ca and everywhere we go that warning is posted. I think Ca is a little over the top with all their warnings.


Except with the most valuable warnings that make a difference in the world. jmo
I was raised in california and for so many reasons a fabulous state, but it has gone down hill and it is so sad. jmo


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> <Sigh> I'm resigned to everything in the world being poisonous or disgusting. I have to take the doctors on the web with a grain of salt. If you avoid everything you'll die of starvation or boredom. I hear that raw salmon can cause tapeworms, lipstick and red food coloring has bugs in it, acrylic is in every thing (that's probably what they're hanging the yarn warning on). Do you remember Wonder bread? We all ate it so we could grow 8 ways, then we found out it had formaldehyde in it which kept corpses well preserved long after death. California prides itself on its progressiveness; leading the nation in its protective laws and conservation. I think things can get carried too far. The state that is most environmentally conscious has the worst smog problem that anyone else in the U.S. how did that happen?


Some of the worst smog is in the Central Valley, and it is generated by the giant farming corporations. It's methane, generated by cattle. Large concentrations of cattle, as opposed to small family farms, make the difference.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Most living quarters in California have the prop 65 warning on them as well


----------

